# Xbox Kinect



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Who's getting Xbox kinect tomorrow?

Amazon just sent me the tracking number. WOOHOO 

I've ordered, Adventures, Sports and Your shape fitness.

Will be getting Dance central and Sonic Freeriders soon as i can too


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

It looks ok, but it is just a gimmick, I have a Wii and never use that, give me a controller and a FPS an i am happy


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I want one but my Tv is on the wall at the end of my bed and i dont think it would work with me dancing on the bed


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

mine was shipped on friday from game should be here tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

WRX_Paul said:


> It looks ok, but it is just a gimmick, I have a Wii and never use that, give me a controller and a FPS an i am happy


Don't be too quick too pigeon hole it fella.....

I have a Wii and use it often.....my bro's Xbox on the other hand.....besides when GTA4 and Red Dead redemption came out, I rarely use it. I'm RUBBISH at FPS...not that I haven't tried playing them...I had my bro in fits whilst trying to play Gears of war and medal of honour.

I think the kinect targets a slightly different audience from your 'hard core gamers'. Essentially - they are going after the Wii's market share.


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

DarrylB said:


> I think the kinect targets a slightly different audience from your 'hard core gamers'. Essentially - they are going after the Wii's market share.


Exactly right, I've still can use the controller and play serious games properly etc, but when i want a bit of fun or mess about with mates / family I've got the kinect side of things.

Going to be a long day in work tomorrow, got my living room planned out just right so have tones of space


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Major downside of Kinnect is you need a big open space in front of your tv, so thats me out and probably a lot who game in there bed rooms.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the major downside are its expensive,its not exactly subtle,from the videos i have seen (so this is just debatable) its a little fiddly to get set up right ,the games arent that hot (not even one must have title on release) and i think this kind of technology on a gamers console is going to be a novelty.lets look at a few genres.

racing games,no one in there right mind wants to sit there with an imaginary steering wheel and peddles turning left or right.thats if its even capable of that kind of accuracy. if its going to be used (as in) if you look left or right so does the ingame view, then i wouldnt pay £150 for that when the analogue stick on the pad does the same for nothing.

beat em ups,your going to look a right **** flailing your arms around punching and kicking the air.

skateboard games etc,see above

sports titles,tennis,golf and possibly darts but the accuracy would have to be amazing imho

i just cant see any other genre this would be good at other than so called "partygames" so basically its a HD wii in disguise.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

It's an attempt to gain wii market share, you can't blame ms really. Much like the similar wii games.its been a complete flop so far. Check out review scores for the connect titles and they average 55%. I don't think it helps that the hardware has its problems. Sonys move is in a similar dilemma.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

to make things clear just read terms of use kinect you will be suprised what microsoft will be able to do after You accept this terms


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Spent all last night playing kinect 

IT IS easy to setup, plugs into the usb port at the back, it auto-tilts to point at u. Setup takes a few mins, as it just checks sound, microphone, cameras etc. Then you get a tutorial on how to use it.

You DO need decent light, i needed the main living room light on, I tried a table lamp but it was too dim, kinect could see me but couldn't make out my movements too well. 

You DO need space. i had to stand rougly 7ft away from it and need rougly 3ft to my left and right. When in 2 player games, the 2nd player must also stand in this space with you.

The games......
Adventures - 5 mini games, not bad wouldn't pay for it, glad it came free. The rafting down the river is pretty fun, others are ok just as a quick little something to play.

Sports - Really enjoyed this. Best way to describe it is, MS took wii sports, and improved it, developed it properly and made it really good fun. Better graphics, feel more involved rather than waving a nunchuck around. There's, football, boxing, beach volleyball, bowling, table tennis and track field (which is sprint, javelin, long jump, discus and hurdles) After each game/race it shows highlights, which is a video of you jumping around like an idiot haha (it can be turned off if you wanted to save the embarrasment) videos can be uploaded and shared via xbox live.

Your shape fitness - The menus are pretty smart, floating around you, it has excercise classes, gym games which are really good fun and some naff stuff like yoga, zen garden. After an hour of playing it, you really do feel you've had a big session in the gym. My arms are aching this morning!!!

Haven't tried playing a dvd or the voice commands yet. So far it feels like a very advanced Wii. Its ideal for us, we had thought of getting a wii before, so kinect is a good extra to have on my much loved xbox. There's no way it will replace sitting down and playing a proper game like COD / Forza etc, but i can still do that if i wanted, but i also have the option of having the kinetic sensing games too.

Overall, I'm happy with it, it's impressive, it is early days, given time, developers should hopefully make better use of the tech and produce some cracking games.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I will stick with Move, can play that with next to no space and in the dark if you wish, which suites me. Would have liked Kinect but i dont have the required space and the light most of the time.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

glad someone who has one commented it's easy to slag something off if you've never tried it the one I want to see is a first person shooter which would be crazy if they put it in the right game


----------

